#ubuntu-directory 2007-03-05
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-directory.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-directory.log
<zch> hi
#ubuntu-directory 2007-03-07
<wasabi> Hey.
<wasabi> Everybody that's left:
<wasabi> http://directory.apache.org/ldapstudio/
<wasabi> http://directory.apache.org/
<wasabi> Another good set of LDAP server.
<wasabi> And a nice LDAP client.
<wasabi> Written in Java, based on the Eclipse framework.
<ajmitch> yep, saw that discussion in #mono
<ajmitch> still working on FDS stuff here
<wasabi> yeah, that random discussion tipped me to that.
<ajmitch> there's a debian package (binary-only from what I see) for the server
<wasabi> odd
<ajmitch> at least for 1.0, not for 1.0.1
<wasabi> trying to get the client to connect.... mostly my slapd broke ages ago.
<wasabi> And I've cared so little I haven't fixed it.
<wasabi> *sigh*
<wasabi> yay for cached creds heh
<wasabi> i never even noticed
<ajmitch> they must cache for awhile
<wasabi> Forever.
<wasabi> bah. not of the state of mind to fix this right now. too drunk.
